# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی صنایع یا عمران

## 3aaa

سلام برای انتخاب بیت صنایع و عنران موندم به جفتشون علاقه دارم و رتبم هم هوبه می تونم امیر کبیر ، دانشگاه تهران یا علم و صنعت قبول شم.
لطفا درباره بازار کار و شرایط اپلای شون و اینکه کدوم آینده بهتری داره توضیح بدید؟؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*قطعا مهندسی صنایع خیلی بهتر از عمرانه ...*

----------


## خانوم دکتر

به نظر من که خودم صنایع تموم کردم برو عمران ،تو ایران جای کار زیادی برای مهندس صنایع هست ولی متاسفانه بهش بها داده نمیشه . بحث بهتر بودن اگر باشه ،نظر منم اینه که مهندسی صنایع بهتره چون حوزه کاریش میتونه خیلی خیلی خیلی گستره تر و جذاب تر باشه ولی در عمل تنها چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که هنوز اینجا جا نیافتاده .

----------


## 3aaa

شرایط اپلایش چطوریه ؟

----------


## 3aaa

> به نظر من که خودم صنایع تموم کردم برو عمران ،تو ایران جای کار زیادی برای مهندس صنایع هست ولی متاسفانه بهش بها داده نمیشه . بحث بهتر بودن اگر باشه ،نظر منم اینه که مهندسی صنایع بهتره چون حوزه کاریش میتونه خیلی خیلی خیلی گستره تر و جذاب تر باشه ولی در عمل تنها چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که هنوز اینجا جا نیافتاده .


شرایط اپلایش چطوریه؟

----------


## 3aaa

> به نظر من که خودم صنایع تموم کردم برو عمران ،تو ایران جای کار زیادی برای مهندس صنایع هست ولی متاسفانه بهش بها داده نمیشه . بحث بهتر بودن اگر باشه ،نظر منم اینه که مهندسی صنایع بهتره چون حوزه کاریش میتونه خیلی خیلی خیلی گستره تر و جذاب تر باشه ولی در عمل تنها چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که هنوز اینجا جا نیافتاده .


شرایط اپلایش چطوریه؟

----------


## خانوم دکتر

> شرایط اپلایش چطوریه؟


اگر رزومه ی خوبی داشته باشی خوبه و اینکه باید تو یکی از زیر شاخه هاش/گرایشها  ادامه تحصیل بدی چون چیزی به اسم مهندسی صنایع صرف وجود نداره چندان .مثلا برای سیستم باید درخواست بدی . 
از همون باید نرم افزار های لازم رو یاد بگیری ،حتی بیشتر از لازمها .این یه مزیت به حساب میآید .پروژه های مختلف کار کنی و ....

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> *قطعا مهندسی صنایع خیلی بهتر از عمرانه ...*


موافقم. عمران الان وضعیت اصلا خوبی نداره.

----------


## 3aaa

Up

----------


## Hooman_Hk

صنایع بهتره
ولی اگر به عمران علاقه داری برو عمران
ولی هر چی قبول شدی قبلش یه کلاس دیکته و املا برو تو دانشگاه کم میاری :Yahoo (20):

----------


## vahidz771

رو چه حساب میگین عمران نره؟
کسی که بره تو بخش خصوصی ایران وضعیتش از اکثر مهندسی‌ها بهتر هست.
صنایع بخاطر بخش دولتی میگین؟
بیاین برین ببینین در سال چندتا کارخونه داره تعطیل میشه...
توی سطح جهانی هم درصد رشد عمران رو میدونین چنده؟
البته در حال حاضر دوتا رشته هم جزء بهترین‌های دنیا محسوب میشن
https://www.onlineengineeringprogram...neering-fields
موفق باشید.

----------

